# need more deer



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

hey this past slug weekend in minnesota was very dissapointing...saw 4 does and not one buck...is anyone else having troubles seeing bucks? i saw them quite a bit in the summer and now they are gone..across the gravel road at my neighbors place they shot a 13 10 8 pointers...so the reason im writing this is....Are there any inexpensive/effective ways to get deer and keep them at my farm? i have at least 5 miles of winding creek with fields all around it...food plots? minerals? is there anything i can do? thanks
Greatwhitehunter


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im not sure if this is an option for you but ill still tell about it. all our neighbors hunt 1st weekend so the deer get scared since these guys cant shoot worth [email protected]$t so the deer sorta hide on our property it seems like so then we hunt 2nd weekend and this has always worked for us were not to far from you either were just a bit north of redwood falls in the river bottom


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

seems liek a good idea but theres always ppl goin through the creek who shouldnt be...hard to keep track of all of that


----------

